# decent reptile vets in or around nottingham



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

does anybody know of any decent reptile vets in or around nottingham, i wanna take monty for a check up to see he's fine now he's nearing 6 months


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

Give Nottingham reptile centre a ring and they will be able to recommend a good vet for you


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

nice one, i go past everyday from work, the bus goes by it, you mean on mansfield road in sherwood? I might drop in today, if not, i have the number in my phone anyways


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

SteamedPolecat said:


> nice one, i go past everyday from work, the bus goes by it, you mean on mansfield road in sherwood? I might drop in today, if not, i have the number in my phone anyways


Yeah thats the one, best shop that I have found in notts (although I only no of 3 lol) there always happy to help, definatly worth a look! I asked then about the same thing the other day as a just in case number. The card they gave me is at home though otherwise I could just pm it too you lol.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

send away, theres 4 or 5

brookfields are starting a reptile shop, new world in beeston, nottingham reptile centre, mansfield road, sherwood pets a few streets away, although it's not a big rep section, 10 tubs of live food for a tenner though medusa in carlton, and wharfaquatics in pinxton ( nwar wollaton apparently, no idea where though )

nottingham reptiles are good prices, jules is veeeery opinionated though and seems to hate everything about the ihs too.

But yea, send those details if you can mate


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

the only specialist herp vet is at Chine House in Loughbro. - 1/2 hour drive from nottm. bit closer is Buckley House in Hucknall, they dont have a qualified herpetologist but are ok apparently.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

Try Ambivet in Heanor. Paul Nurse is their exotic specialist and hes great.

Ashfield House in Long Eaton also have a rep vet

Theres one in Hucknall too- but I dont know the name.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> Yeah thats the one, best shop that I have found in notts (although I only no of 3 lol) there always happy to help, definatly worth a look! I asked then about the same thing the other day as a just in case number. The card they gave me is at home though otherwise I could just pm it too you lol.


No, the best reptile shop in Nottingham is New world exotics in Beeston. There's usually something new to look at, larger selection of dry goods and the staff are always willing ot help. Unlike the woman at ottingham reptile centre who gives you a whole load of abuse and the bloke who you can't even make conversation with about reptile unless he knows what your talking about. :whip:
And lets face it, they hardly get any new livestock in, and hardly selll any new livestock they may as well just become Nottingham reptile zoo. :lol2:


----------



## Kentiiboii (Jun 21, 2011)

I emailed Ambivet in heanor today they have 2 specialist but it's between 25-50 for check ups. Depends weather they wanna charge you double or not.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

the shop in beeston is probly the best but it's too far for me, i got my bosc from there, John is ace. but yea, i'll have a look at all of these vets...thank you!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

chine house

or meadow lane loughborough ( cheep consult charges here )


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> No, the best reptile shop in Nottingham is New world exotics in Beeston. There's usually something new to look at, larger selection of dry goods and the staff are always willing ot help. Unlike the woman at ottingham reptile centre who gives you a whole load of abuse and the bloke who you can't even make conversation with about reptile unless he knows what your talking about. :whip:
> And lets face it, they hardly get any new livestock in, and hardly selll any new livestock they may as well just become Nottingham reptile zoo. :lol2:


sorry but cant agree with that, the owners of notts reptile centre have always been sound with me, friendly and helpful. But i can see how she can come across a bit mean :lol2:

and new world exotics are :censor: the guy the runs it doesnt have a clue, i went there to buy my first heating setup for my beardie for a 4x2x2 viv and he tried to sell me a 3ft tube and starter, and a 75w basking lamp, a 200w ceramic lamp and a pulse stat to go with it. Just plug the basking lamp in and plug the ceramic into the stat, set it too 95f he said. mount the ceramic dead centre and the basking lamp at one end. i would have had a fried beardy if i would have listened to him :gasp: i dread to think of how many of those "kits" he has sold to people who just took his word for it!

and not to mention ive heard some really bad horror stories about them.


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

br4m01 said:


> and not to mention ive heard some really bad horror stories about them.


such as?

and i think they're all fine, you gotta remember reptile keeping is alot of this is right, no, that's wrong, no that's right etc

alot of contradictory advice...


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

SteamedPolecat said:


> such as?
> 
> and i think they're all fine, you gotta remember reptile keeping is alot of this is right, no, that's wrong, no that's right etc
> 
> alot of contradictory advice...


im not sure if im allowed to say on here? if the mods say its alright then i will. 
it was more the fact of the complete bogus set up he tried to sell me that put me right off them


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> sorry but cant agree with that, the owners of notts reptile centre have always been sound with me, friendly and helpful. But i can see how she can come across a bit mean :lol2:
> 
> and new world exotics are :censor: the guy the runs it doesnt have a clue, i went there to buy my first heating setup for my beardie for a 4x2x2 viv and he tried to sell me a 3ft tube and starter, and a 75w basking lamp, a 200w ceramic lamp and a pulse stat to go with it. Just plug the basking lamp in and plug the ceramic into the stat, set it too 95f he said. mount the ceramic dead centre and the basking lamp at one end. i would have had a fried beardy if i would have listened to him :gasp: i dread to think of how many of those "kits" he has sold to people who just took his word for it!
> 
> and not to mention ive heard some really bad horror stories about them.


 
:gasp::gasp: cant believe i'm hearing that!! the bird in nottm reptile ctre is thick as pigs s:censor:t. i wouldnt trust her with a pet rock.

and whats wrong with the heating set up above?


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

berbers said:


> :gasp::gasp: cant believe i'm hearing that!! the bird in nottm reptile ctre is thick as pigs s:censor:t. i wouldnt trust her with a pet rock.
> 
> and whats wrong with the heating set up above?


would you run your basking lamp with no Stat? AND have a ceramic on a pulse stat? No doubt the ceramic and stat will never be turned on because of the heat from the basking lamp so waste of money. And whichever poor lizard happened to be in there would just get fried under a lamp with no stat, especially on these hot days weve been having. and a 3ft tube in a 4ft viv? why not just recommend a 4ft tube


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

br4m01 said:


> would you run your basking lamp with no Stat? AND have a ceramic on a pulse stat? No doubt the ceramic and stat will never be turned on because of the heat from the basking lamp so waste of money. And whichever poor lizard happened to be in there would just get fried under a lamp with no stat, especially on these hot days weve been having. and a 3ft tube in a 4ft viv? why not just recommend a 4ft tube


For starters, he would of recommended the ceramic to keep night time viv teperatures constant. Te fact that he told you to fit it in the middle of the viv kind of gives this away don't you think?
Secondly, by all means you buy a 48" UV tube and try fitting it in a 48" viv horizantly. Let us know if you manage to do that ok. :lol2:


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

I've always found Wildbores in Worksop, Newcastle Road know the basics pretty well with reps. And they aren't all that expensive either!


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> For starters, he would of recommended the ceramic to keep night time viv teperatures constant. Te fact that he told you to fit it in the middle of the viv kind of gives this away don't you think?
> Secondly, by all means you buy a 48" UV tube and try fitting it in a 48" viv horizantly. Let us know if you manage to do that ok. :lol2:[/QUOTE
> 
> True i can see why he recommended that, but i fit a 4ft it mine (Bit Snug but its in there :lol2. and no he didnt recommend it for night time temps at all, his exact words were "its to boost the heat of the basking lamp, so mount it dead centre. So he obviously didnt mean for night time temps and unless you have a really really cold house you dont need any heat at night. and that still doesnt explain why he thought it was ok to run a basking lamp all day with no stat on it.


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

UrolithicTitan said:


> No, the best reptile shop in Nottingham is New world exotics in Beeston. There's usually something new to look at, larger selection of dry goods and the staff are always willing ot help. Unlike the woman at ottingham reptile centre who gives you a whole load of abuse and the bloke who you can't even make conversation with about reptile unless he knows what your talking about. :whip:
> And lets face it, they hardly get any new livestock in, and hardly selll any new livestock they may as well just become Nottingham reptile zoo. :lol2:


I can't believe how she speaks to people, I heard her abusing a would be customer it was awful.

New world had a sign up when I was there - would not sell heat source unstatted, sure it says on their web too :whistling2:


----------



## br4m01 (May 16, 2011)

stokesy said:


> I can't believe how she speaks to people, I heard her abusing a would be customer it was awful.
> 
> New world had a sign up when I was there - would not sell heat source unstatted, sure it says on their web too :whistling2:


obviously not the case since they tried to sell me one:whistling2:


----------



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

im setting up for a turtle im trying to get a heat lamp do i need to get a thermostat? :S no ones told me this before


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

kirsty-lou said:


> im setting up for a turtle im trying to get a heat lamp do i need to get a thermostat? :S no ones told me this before


never kept turtles so wouldnt like to say but a thermostat regulates the heat given out by the bulb to keep it at optimum temperature, and prevent over heating.

always best to use on any heat source but you will get a better answer from the "shelled" section.


----------



## kirsty-lou (Jul 19, 2011)

okay thankyou


----------



## SteamedPolecat (Apr 11, 2011)

wow

nottingham vs nottingham reptile shop flame war

bahaha


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Never realised how many people on this forum are from Nottingham. :2thumb:


----------

